# Nespresso Monthly Subscriptions



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has taken the Nespresso offer of £1 for a machine and then a £18/£25 monthly subscription, I would love to know if anyone has taken the offer up and whether you think that the monthly subscription is good value for money, I really can't decide which is best, buy the machine outright or take the subscription, any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance,

Mark.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mark8805 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has taken the Nespresso offer of £1 for a machine and then a £18/£25 monthly subscription, I would love to know if anyone has taken the offer up and whether you think that the monthly subscription is good value for money, I really can't decide which is best, buy the machine outright or take the subscription, any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance,
> 
> Mark.


Well the subscription should come with a bottle of Lubricant, because you're going to be bent over and paying top dollar for your capsules. I looked through a few of the capsules and you will get say 60 grand cru capsules. in reality with each capsule containing 5-6g of coffee that's around 350g of crappy coffee for £18 or approx £50 per kg. Not exactly a great deal. Add on to this the recycling issues and the tie in for 12 months. Remember the minimal nespresso sub you're talking about gets you 2 coffees per day.

You could buy a BTC machine and support a real roaster with decent coffee. No environmental issues and much much better coffee for a lot less....if it's the push button thing you want.

if you buy a nespresso outright for £80 then you can buy the same crappy coffee and have the same environmental issues, but probably for half the price.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi

Worth watching out coming up to Christmas, Nespresso normally offer a deal giving you £ 75 credit against capsule on machine purchases with the milk device. Last year I got a machine with the milk whizzer from John

Lewis for about £90 -- so net effectively £ 15

https://www.nespresso.com/uk/en/festive?page=yep&icid=UKen_MOS_yep_discover_more

Dave is right though - you buy into the capsules and they are expensive but its easy and convenient


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JohnG said:


> Dave is right though - you buy into the capsules and they are expensive but its easy and convenient


it's crap coffee, only 5-6g in a capsule and VERY bad for the environment

Easy and convenient at a price, but still no easier than a BTC. I wish our government would green tax the hell out of nespresso.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, I already have a BTC machine and a Starbucks Verismo machine, which makes great coffee, just like mixing things up that's all and now you can get Starbucks Nespresso capsules I do think that the £1 machine offer does work out expensive just wanted other people's thoughts.


----------



## Ulysses35 (Jan 2, 2020)

So have been a customer for about a year and got the 50 free pods when i bought the machine outright.

Have been given a Coffee Subscription box for Christmas worth £25.00. Activated the box and paid the £1.00 credit / card checking fee.

Now lets buy some pods... mixture of cheaper and more expensive pods selected (40 in total) - but told you have to buy a minimum of 50 - so add some more which exceeds the gift box.

Next up - delivery fee... £6.95

so far £1.00 credit fee + delivery £6.95 + £5.20 for the extra pods to make the minimum order... so now the free "gift subscription" has cost £13.15

could be worse... but then cannot see anyway after placing the order to remove my card details - so expect some form of fee next month

What a rip off.... having bough pods before i know they come in "10's" so why cant i order 40 ???


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Lol. My wife wanted a nespresso sub, hence ending up on this site having looked at the cheaper cost overall of buying an espresso machine, grinder and freshly roasted beans.

Nespresso has its place but an expensive route for sure.


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

I've used a Nespresso for the past couple years. Firstly to answer your question, from what I've seen the subscription is not a good idea. The cheapest way to do it is buy a machine in a sale (they are very overpriced at RRP imo) and just buy the coffee separately.

I won't badmouth Nespresso too much because it got me interested in things like this forum, understanding coffee freshness and different brewing methods. But after buying freshly roasted coffee and brewing using French press, Moka pot, aeropress, pour over etc, I hardly use the machine anymore. The inverted aeropress takes maybe 2 minutes more than a nespresso, cleanup involves a 5 second rinse, and tastes 100x better. Obviously these methods don't give you espresso, but to be honest neither does the Nespresso really.


----------



## Sazzzle (Sep 24, 2021)

3 weeks no delivery on time, no explanation when asked and now no refund?? They've had my money for 3 weeks??

Do not touch with a barge pole

shocking customer service and borderline theft!!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sazzzle said:


> 3 weeks no delivery on time, no explanation when asked and now no refund?? They've had my money for 3 weeks??
> 
> Do not touch with a barge pole
> 
> shocking customer service and borderline theft!!!


 A great opportunity to get a proper coffee machine and drink proper coffee. 😉


----------



## B1RMA (Sep 16, 2021)

I took advantage of the free Vertuo machine if you bought 200 capsules. At first I really enjoyed the intense variety capsules, although I did think there was too much foam. After about two weeks of ownership I decided to buy a Pavoni a grinder then a roaster.

Although a fair bit to master the coffee I now make is by quite some margin better, Nespresso isn't that bad but there are many ways to get a nicer coffee. I'm considering selling the Vertuo and the remaining 150 odd pods I have left as I only use it when friends come around and I have to knock out several at one time. Although I'm sure if they taste what I make now despite the time it takes they may prefer my Pavoni pulled brews.


----------

